# Where can i find tracks for my polaris wheeler?



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

I was looking on Ebay and i saw some tracks that were set up on their four wheelers. I was wondering if anyone knew where i could find them to purchase?


----------



## CMLawnCare (Dec 5, 2006)

Check on the Pure Polaris website. They have them right there that fit the Polaris Models. I just bought one of those Sportsman 800 twin Efi High output and saw a few sweet videos of guys with tracks. The machines a beast, good luck


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

keep in mind tracked machines are a maintenance nightmare. i seen a guy with a brand new a/c with tracks at a mud bog, i laughed my ass off .


----------

